# Mp Watches



## whattimeisit

Hello all,

I've been looking at getting a "real" swiss watch for some time and I'm getting close to taking the plunge. I really like the MP2801 or MP2824-2, and from a quick browse through the topics a few others seem to like them too. Can anyone tell me why the OW logo doesn't appear on these MP models. I thought it might be because OW are no longer a team but I see other new OW watches with the logo. Second, does anyone have a good photo they'd like to share of one of these MP models that shows (even if it's faint) the shape of the crystal, side on showing the dome would be good. And finally what is the crystal made of, plastic or glass? My thanks in advance for any replies.

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## seikology

whattimeisit said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking at getting a "real" swiss watch for some time and I'm getting close to taking the plunge. I really like the MP2801 or MP2824-2, and from a quick browse through the topics a few others seem to like them too. Can anyone tell me why the OW logo doesn't appear on these MP models. I thought it might be because OW are no longer a team but I see other new OW watches with the logo. Second, does anyone have a good photo they'd like to share of one of these MP models that shows (even if it's faint) the shape of the crystal, side on showing the dome would be good. And finally what is the crystal made of, plastic or glass? My thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Daniel


like daniel, i'm tending towards buying this watch...looking for any suggestions for a nice looking band to go with it...i'm tending towards the nato 'bond' style strap at the minute...


----------



## jasonm

Hi guys, there are a few photos of the MP O+W here in our gallery http://www.horology.info/pic_library/ I think the crystal is mineral glass in these, great looking watches, I dont know why they dont have the logo on the dial, perhaps it is to add to the mil look.....

They are superb value, my preference would be the manual wind version, only because I love manual winds, its a satisfying ritual winding them each morning









As for a strap, I think they look best on a NATO


----------



## bluejay

jasonm said:


> I think they look best on a NATO


or an RLT flieger strap.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

bluejay said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they look best on a NATO
> 
> 
> 
> or an RLT flieger strap.
Click to expand...

or canvas

*O & W MP2801, ETA 17 Jewels.*










or one of Roy`s Heavy Duty Nylon`s, a real bargain at Â£3

[attachmentid=6451]


----------



## PhilM

Or a bit of Roy's mesh


----------



## quoll

OK, I'll join in too.







Or a nice brown leather aviator...


----------



## whattimeisit

Thanks everyone for the replies!!!!!!!!!!

I can certainly see that they're popular. Hopefully I'll have my own photo up there soon.

Cheers all.

Daniel


----------



## seikology

whattimeisit said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can certainly see that they're popular. Hopefully I'll have my own photo up there soon.
> 
> Cheers all.
> 
> Daniel


just ordered my mp 2824, judging from the pics posted its doesnt have fixed bars like my g10, can anyone confirm this? what size strap should i be looking at , an 18 or 20mm? think i might go for leather as the nato's i've always had on my g10 end up looking so grotty....


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pengelly said:


> whattimeisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for the replies!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I can certainly see that they're popular. Hopefully I'll have my own photo up there soon.
> 
> Cheers all.
> 
> Daniel
> 
> 
> 
> just ordered my mp 2824, judging from the pics posted its doesnt have fixed bars like my g10, can anyone confirm this? what size strap should i be looking at , an 18 or 20mm? think i might go for leather as the nato's i've always had on my g10 end up looking so grotty....
Click to expand...

You`re correct the bars aren`t fixed and the lug size is 18mm, I think they look great on almost anything









except leather


----------



## salmonia

pengelly said:


> whattimeisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking at getting a "real" swiss watch for some time and I'm getting close to taking the plunge. I really like the MP2801 or MP2824-2, and from a quick browse through the topics a few others seem to like them too. Can anyone tell me why the OW logo doesn't appear on these MP models. I thought it might be because OW are no longer a team but I see other new OW watches with the logo. Second, does anyone have a good photo they'd like to share of one of these MP models that shows (even if it's faint) the shape of the crystal, side on showing the dome would be good. And finally what is the crystal made of, plastic or glass? My thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Daniel
> 
> 
> 
> like daniel, i'm tending towards buying this watch...looking for any suggestions for a nice looking band to go with it...i'm tending towards the nato 'bond' style strap at the minute...
Click to expand...

Hi pengelly and whattimeisit,

I have an MP2801 mod with yaodial and yao hands (except from the original red seconds hand).

I really like the watch and the accuracy is spot on!

I have tried some differend straps, but I must say that the Bond-NATO is the best so far.

IÂ´m waiting for a braided "Tropical" NATO.....will post pics. when it arrives!

Here are some pics;


----------



## watchless

salmonia said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whattimeisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking at getting a "real" swiss watch for some time and I'm getting close to taking the plunge. I really like the MP2801 or MP2824-2, and from a quick browse through the topics a few others seem to like them too. Can anyone tell me why the OW logo doesn't appear on these MP models. I thought it might be because OW are no longer a team but I see other new OW watches with the logo. Second, does anyone have a good photo they'd like to share of one of these MP models that shows (even if it's faint) the shape of the crystal, side on showing the dome would be good. And finally what is the crystal made of, plastic or glass? My thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Daniel
> 
> 
> 
> like daniel, i'm tending towards buying this watch...looking for any suggestions for a nice looking band to go with it...i'm tending towards the nato 'bond' style strap at the minute...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi pengelly and whattimeisit,
> 
> I have an MP2801 mod with yaodial and yao hands (except from the original red seconds hand).
> 
> I really like the watch and the accuracy is spot on!
> 
> I have tried some differend straps, but I must say that the Bond-NATO is the best so far.
> 
> IÂ´m waiting for a braided "Tropical" NATO.....will post pics. when it arrives!
> 
> Here are some pics;
Click to expand...

Braided "Nato" should work on that watch! Looking forward to see the pics!

Keep me posted...

Salve

/j


----------



## seikology

thanks for everyone thats posted pics. i must say, it looks very nice on the 'bond' nato. i think i'm going to try a 'bund' type strap as i want something that'll stay smart looking for longer. will post pics when my watch / strap arrive and are united...


----------



## deannoel

Hey guys. I recently bought an MP, the AS-2063, after seeing the beautiful watches on this thread. I took some pictures, but not very well. The first is with a makeshift light tent, but the others are not. I wanted to share my band choice with the board.





































Thanks for letting me share.

Dean


----------



## quoll

Very nice! I wouldn't have thought of it but it looks good on that rubber.


----------



## Verkitso

salmonia said:


> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whattimeisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking at getting a "real" swiss watch for some time and I'm getting close to taking the plunge. I really like the MP2801 or MP2824-2, and from a quick browse through the topics a few others seem to like them too. Can anyone tell me why the OW logo doesn't appear on these MP models. I thought it might be because OW are no longer a team but I see other new OW watches with the logo. Second, does anyone have a good photo they'd like to share of one of these MP models that shows (even if it's faint) the shape of the crystal, side on showing the dome would be good. And finally what is the crystal made of, plastic or glass? My thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Daniel
> 
> 
> 
> like daniel, i'm tending towards buying this watch...looking for any suggestions for a nice looking band to go with it...i'm tending towards the nato 'bond' style strap at the minute...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi pengelly and whattimeisit,
> 
> I have an MP2801 mod with yaodial and yao hands (except from the original red seconds hand).
> 
> I really like the watch and the accuracy is spot on!
> 
> I have tried some differend straps, but I must say that the Bond-NATO is the best so far.
> 
> IÂ´m waiting for a braided "Tropical" NATO.....will post pics. when it arrives!
> 
> Here are some pics;
Click to expand...

Salmonia

I love the 'Yao-ized' MP2801 -- how did you do it?

Regards

Verkitso


----------



## salmonia

Here is a pic of my MP2801-mod on a "Tropical" Nato.....thanks for looking!


----------



## Griff

I had one and I couldn't live with the domed mineral crystal.









It had the effect of giving a distorted view of the dial when looked at at a slight angle, and the dial appeared to be sloping.

It really got on my nerves seeing that sloping dial effect and it had to go.

The slight curve of the SMP sapphire gives no such effect thankfully


----------



## Verkitso

Does anyone have any idea as to how you customise these watches? D'you buy the parts and do it yourself, or do you get an expert to do them..?


----------



## jasonm

Nice pics Dean...









Verkitso, you most definatly need a pro to do the work for you, if you havent done anything like it before it very very easy to scratch a dial , bend a hand etc..... The parts are available to buy , then you have them fitted to your watch.

You will need special tools and its not worth the risk of messing it up...

A decent watchmaker / mender will be able to do it no problem....

The trick is to find a decent one


----------



## Verkitso

jasonm said:


> Nice pics Dean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verkitso, you most definatly need a pro to do the work for you, if you havent done anything like it before it very very easy to scratch a dial , bend a hand etc..... The parts are available to buy , then you have them fitted to your watch.
> 
> You will need special tools and its not worth the risk of messing it up...
> 
> A decent watchmaker / mender will be able to do it no problem....
> 
> The trick is to find a decent one


Jason

Thanks for the answer. Are there any good watchmakers whose services you'd recommend? Is it, for instance, the kind of work that our host would be able to do?Apologies for bombarding you with questions, but when you've been a long-time lurker and you suddenly start posting, you find that you have even more to learn than you first thought..!

V


----------



## deannoel

jasonm said:


> Nice pics Dean...


Thanks. How do you set the date to change on the correct 12 hour transition? It seems insignificant, but I pre-dated some engineering drawings this week.


----------



## salmonia

Verkitso said:


> salmonia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pengelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whattimeisit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> I've been looking at getting a "real" swiss watch for some time and I'm getting close to taking the plunge. I really like the MP2801 or MP2824-2, and from a quick browse through the topics a few others seem to like them too. Can anyone tell me why the OW logo doesn't appear on these MP models. I thought it might be because OW are no longer a team but I see other new OW watches with the logo. Second, does anyone have a good photo they'd like to share of one of these MP models that shows (even if it's faint) the shape of the crystal, side on showing the dome would be good. And finally what is the crystal made of, plastic or glass? My thanks in advance for any replies.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Daniel
> 
> 
> 
> like daniel, i'm tending towards buying this watch...looking for any suggestions for a nice looking band to go with it...i'm tending towards the nato 'bond' style strap at the minute...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi pengelly and whattimeisit,
> 
> I have an MP2801 mod with yaodial and yao hands (except from the original red seconds hand).
> 
> I really like the watch and the accuracy is spot on!
> 
> I have tried some differend straps, but I must say that the Bond-NATO is the best so far.
> 
> IÂ´m waiting for a braided "Tropical" NATO.....will post pics. when it arrives!
> 
> Here are some pics;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Salmonia
> 
> I love the 'Yao-ized' MP2801 -- how did you do it?
> 
> Regards
> 
> Verkitso
Click to expand...

Hi Verkitso.

I didnÂ´t do the work myself. I bought it custom made from *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules *****

The watch is a MP2801 chrystal version with MKII, MOD48 dial and hands except from the red seconds hand that is original.

There are 2 ways you can go;

1. Buy the watch separately (prefferably from Roy) and order parts from Bill Yao (MKII). Let someone (watchmaker) do the work for you.

Maybe Roy can do the work for you?!

2. Buy the watch from *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules ***** as I did

Good luck!


----------



## Verkitso

> Hi Verkitso.
> 
> I didnÂ´t do the work myself. I bought it custom made from *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules *****
> 
> The watch is a MP2801 chrystal version with MKII, MOD48 dial and hands except from the red seconds hand that is original.
> 
> There are 2 ways you can go;
> 
> 1. Buy the watch separately (prefferably from Roy) and order parts from Bill Yao (MKII). Let someone (watchmaker) do the work for you.
> 
> Maybe Roy can do the work for you?!
> 
> 2. Buy the watch from *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules ***** as I did
> 
> Good luck!


Salmonia

Thanks for the reply. I've taken a look at the *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules *****, and it's all in Swedish, so I'm going to test their patience by sending them an email in English, requesting a price for the modified MP2801. It's a really handsome watch. And, in the meantime, I like the shirt you're wearing in that picture, as well. Great taste!

Verkitso


----------



## salmonia

Verkitso said:


> Hi Verkitso.
> 
> I didnÂ´t do the work myself. I bought it custom made from *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules *****
> 
> The watch is a MP2801 chrystal version with MKII, MOD48 dial and hands except from the red seconds hand that is original.
> 
> There are 2 ways you can go;
> 
> 1. Buy the watch separately (prefferably from Roy) and order parts from Bill Yao (MKII). Let someone (watchmaker) do the work for you.
> 
> Maybe Roy can do the work for you?!
> 
> 2. Buy the watch from *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules ***** as I did
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Salmonia
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I've taken a look at the *** Commercial link removed as per forum rules *****, and it's all in Swedish, so I'm going to test their patience by sending them an email in English, requesting a price for the modified MP2801. It's a really handsome watch. And, in the meantime, I like the shirt you're wearing in that picture, as well. Great taste!
> 
> Verkitso
Click to expand...

no probs Verkitso.....Micke J. at Urtid is a real gentleman (like Roy) and he speaks good english.

Thanks for your compliments of my shirt.


----------



## limey

deannoel said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pics Dean...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. How do you set the date to change on the correct 12 hour transition? It seems insignificant, but I pre-dated some engineering drawings this week.
Click to expand...

Hope I don't steer you wrong, but here goes.

If you have the quickset date feature, change the date to the day before today and then use the time change position to advance the hands past midnight to the correct time, thus making sure the date is correct.

WORD OF CAUTION don't use the quick change date feture if the time is between 9pm and 3am (on the watch, of course) as this could damage the gears. So, if that is the case, pull the crown out to the time set position, adjust the time past midnight so the date changes, advance the time to 6 to be on the safe side, and then push the crown in to the quick set date position, adjust the date to the day before, pull the crown out again, advance the time past midnight changing the date and set the correct time.

Whew. Hope this helps and makes sense.


----------



## deannoel

Thanks. I should have figured that out.


----------



## quoll

I have also had an MP modified - actually twice:



















Both times with O&W MP case and Yao dial & hands. The mods were done very efficiently much closer to home - by our host.


----------



## Verkitso

> Both times with O&W MP case and Yao dial & hands. The mods were done very efficiently much closer to home - by our host.


Hmm, food for thought, *quoll*! Did you get hold of the dials and the hands from Mr Yao yourself, or did Roy do it all for you..?


----------



## quoll

Verkitso said:


> Both times with O&W MP case and Yao dial & hands. The mods were done very efficiently much closer to home - by our host.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, food for thought, *quoll*! Did you get hold of the dials and the hands from Mr Yao yourself, or did Roy do it all for you..?
Click to expand...

I sent Roy the dial and hands - they are Yao but I bought them second-hand. Roy fitted them to a new O&W for me.


----------



## PhilM

quoll said:


> I have also had an MP modified - actually twice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both times with O&W MP case and Yao dial & hands. The mods were done very efficiently much closer to home - by our host.


Slowly catching up with old posts, I have to say this combo is beautiful


----------



## stevoc

PhilM said:


> quoll said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also had an MP modified - actually twice:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both times with O&W MP case and Yao dial & hands. The mods were done very efficiently much closer to home - by our host.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly catching up with old posts, I have to say this combo is beautiful
Click to expand...

I really like this strap. Unfortunately I don't have enough posts yet to PM quoll. Can anyone suggest a source please?

cheers

Steve


----------



## Dave ME

Steve, looks like a Hirsch Liberty to me, Roy sells them through the RLT Watches Sales Site as linked at the top of the page!


----------



## quoll

Close but not quite.







I have replied too Steve in the Straps & Bands section.


----------



## Dave ME

quoll said:


> Close but not quite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have replied too Steve in the Straps & Bands section.


Hmm, DiModell Jumbo?


----------



## quoll

Nope, but still close. Another picture clue...


----------



## quoll

...oh, and this one is a Di-Modell Jumbo:


----------



## Parabola

Just recieved my MP Auto from RLT (was going to be an M65 but changed my mind) pleased as punch with it. Wasn't sure about the green nato strap but its growing on me now. Gaining about 7 seconds a day, which as a relative newby to mechanical watches, it seems pretty good to me. Anyone got any recommendations for a strap?


----------

